# How to get budgies to be comfortable being brought out of the cage?



## munekun (May 14, 2016)

Hi, I've had 2 budgies for a little over 2 months now i think and I'm trying to work on being able to take them out of the cage. Both of them have free time with the cage door open to roam around the safe room as they please, they are very comfortable outside the actual cage, as in climbing around the outside or perching outside the cage and they both like to fly around a little bit but land back on the cage. One of the birds is very comfortable around my hands as he's a very funny, lazy bird and i swear he signals me to help him around the cage If he doesn't feel like going over himself so he's almost constantly on my hand or eating from my hand, he loves to play with his toys while still keeping his one foot on my finger as though he's holding my hand, lol. My main question is that when i get him on my hand, even with a treat, the BEST i can do Is get him around a foot away from the cage before he flies back to it, and that's the best of times, so I'm wondering how i can get them to be comfortable with me bringing them outside of the cage without them instinctively flying back to their safe spot/cage. Because I have two birds I think i'm having a little more trouble bonding with them and I hear taking your budgie to a small, safe room is a good way to spend time bonding with them but because neither of the birds are comfortable with me moving them a long with me I'm unsure how to do this without grabbing them and I don't feel it's right to do that and I fear it will hurt my progress I've made doing so.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

For only having your birds for 2 months, this is great progress! In my opinion, I think you should just continue doing what you're doing. Your birds will explore more on their own if they want to  their cage is their safe place and their home. I think its great that they're so comfortable around you already, so I wouldn't rush too much progress too quickly!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

I agree that that is very good progress for only having your birds for such a short time. 

However, you should never force them to come out of their cage--the fact that they're flying back indicates they want to be with you, but aren't quite ready to fully leave their cage just yet. They will slowly learn that the room they're in is safe and full of fun, too--to help them along, you can attach perches to the outside of their cage so they have a place to sit right on their cage. Putting a playgym nearby with some millet on it in case they decide to venture out is a good idea, too. Just sitting with them or in the room with their cage door open can help to encourage them to come out. 

It may take some time, but I'm sure that soon your budgies will enjoy coming out of their cage! :thumbsup:


----------



## munekun (May 14, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I agree that that is very good progress for only having your birds for such a short time.
> 
> ...


Hi, That's what slightly confuses me. I have had outside perches-toys since the very start and they both LOVE being outside the cage, they fly around a lot and land different places then fly back to the OUTSIDE of the cage to hang around and play but as they mainly just stay in or on the very outside of the cage I'm not sure how I can help them realize the rest of the room Is safe as they have been around the room by themselves but anytime I try to bring them along with me they don't panic or anything they just fly back. If It's not good to try to take them out of the cage [even if they are already comfortable outside the cage as they choose to leave It multiple times per day to play] how do you know when they are ready to let you bring them places as In other rooms?


----------



## Lifer (Apr 24, 2016)

Have you tried to train them with a clicker?

Maybe you can make them come to you by using "target" or "fly" and with this making them fly to a certain place less near the cage. Make them be comfortable playing there and a few days or something later, try to make them go with you to another room?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


munekun said:



Hi, That's what slightly confuses me. I have had outside perches-toys since the very start and they both LOVE being outside the cage, they fly around a lot and land different places then fly back to the OUTSIDE of the cage to hang around and play but as they mainly just stay in or on the very outside of the cage I'm not sure how I can help them realize the rest of the room Is safe as they have been around the room by themselves but anytime I try to bring them along with me they don't panic or anything they just fly back. If It's not good to try to take them out of the cage [even if they are already comfortable outside the cage as they choose to leave It multiple times per day to play] how do you know when they are ready to let you bring them places as In other rooms?

Click to expand...

Most budgies are going to like being on or near their cages. You can set up "playground" areas throughout the room using perches, hanging toys from the ceiling, etc. to encourage them to explore.

You might consider enticing one of them into a little travel cage with a special treat.
That would make it easy to move the budgie to a smaller room for one-on-one time.
Then you can switch and do the same with the second bird.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Deborah completely  Perhaps it's that they haven't found a good place to perch, or something fun to do. Getting them used to a play stand or play area and moving it around the room would probably encourage them to explore their surroundings a bit more


----------

